

Break Google's +1 Interwebs... Social Experiement, how many +1's are too many? - johng
http://theplusonesite.com/

======
johng
How many places can Google's javascript implementation carry out to? What
happens if someone gets 17,000,000 +1's?

------
jigs_up
I do not understand the purpose of this.

